# Fish euthanasia: modern methods?



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi everybody,

I haven't been on here in a while!

Well, one of my fish is not doing well. It's not a surprise -- he's 22 years old -- but it is disturbing. 

He's slowed down, hangs in the water slightly sideways, spends a lot of time near the top (but is not obviously struggling for breath), and is losing weight. This has been going on for about 2 months. None of the other fish in the tank have anything wrong with them.

He can still eat and control his movements, but he seems to be suffering. If he gets a lot worse, I'd rather put him down than see him unable to control his movements or starve to death.

So have there been any developments in the fish euthanasia front? I think we could use a sticky on clove oil vs. freezing vs. other methods, and whether different methods are best for larger fish, air-breathing fish, etc.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I've used the 2 step clove oil followed by vodka method described in the link below.

Once the fish is dead I wrap it in paper towel and put it in a zip lock bag before placing it in the garbage. Never ever flush a fish down the toilet dead or alive.

http://www.wisegeek.org/what-is-the-most-humane-way-to-euthanize-a-fish.htm
--
Paul


----------



## jamie (Feb 20, 2013)

I fill a small container with salty water and leave it in the freezer until it turns slushy. Recently had to euthanize a guppy and it was instant. The temperature will be well below 0C and from what I've read it is painless. I can't imagine any poison working as quick.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Clove oil us not a poison. Google "how to euthanize aquarium fish" and almost every single page will reference clove oil as the best method. Moving a fish to ice cold water could be considered a slow and painful death. 
--
Paul


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I had to euthanize my large comet goldfish a few years ago....he was 10 inch from head to tail. He had cancer and couldn't swim any more. I used the clove oil which acts as a numbing agent, Ive used it on my gums/teeth when in pain and it works like a dream....tastes  but it works.

The fish basically becomes numb/paralyzed/dozy and you can then put it in a bag in the freezer....it goes to sleep very quickly from the drop in temp and its heart stops. It is already numbed from the clove oil, so it does not hurt it gently passes away!

Freezing it without the clove oil it would feel the drop in temp and try to struggle against it....better to do it the easier way, no pain, just sleep.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, guys.

I've now been to a Shoppers and a Rexall and neither stocks clove oil. Do you know where to get it? (I'd rather have some on hand and not need to use it than to need it and be in a panic to find it).


----------



## dragonFyre (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi characinfan,

You can find Clove oil at most Natural food\herbal stores. 

Regards


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*hey*

I have some if U need im in scarb as well
just found it its expired but honestly i dont think it is not
useable


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

tom g said:


> I have some if U need im in scarb as well
> just found it its expired but honestly i dont think it is not
> useable


Thanks, Tom. I just bought some yesterday at a bulk health food store. Hope I won't have to use it, but it's better to have it and not use it than to need it and not have it.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 7, 2014)

you should be very proud of any pet that lives to 22 years old. Great job, I know how hard it is to lose a loved pet.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Well, the clove oil wasn't needed after all. The poor little guy died overnight.


----------

